# Webseiten Template verfügbar?



## Johannes Meier (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Webprojekt starten und suche momentan nach Template-(Themes) um nicht bei 0 beginnen zu müssen. Im Grunde suche ich das gleiche System wie es bei dieser Webseite genutzt wird: http://www.jochen-schweizer.de

Ich möchte auch einen Dienst kreiieren, wo verschiedene Geschenke kategorisiert und dargestellt werden. Im Gegensatz zu Jochen Schweizer werden das jedoch keine Abenteuergeschenke, sondern normale Geschenke. Thematisch verwandt also. 

Brauche auch verschiedene Suchparameter, eine Übersicht, Detailbeschreibungen und so Zeug. 

Haben die das komplett selbst entwickelt oder kennt jemand eine Grundlage, die ich nutzen könnte? Meine Programmierkenntnisse sind doch noch stark ausbaufähig. 

Viele Grüße,
Johannes Meier


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (5. Juni 2012)

Du meinst wohl ein CMS-Shopsystem und kein Template. Es gibt ziemlich viele im Internet, die meisten sind allerdings kostenpflichtig. Ein sehr bekanntes System ist http://www.xt-commerce.com

Ich denke die Jochen-Schweizer-Webseite wurde selbst entwickelt. Wenn du nicht so fit im programmieren bist empfehle ich dir aufjedenfall ein fertiges System.


----------



## erik s. (6. Juni 2012)

HerbertJ hat gesagt.:


> [...] Wenn du nicht so fit im programmieren bist empfehle ich dir aufjedenfall ...


... einem Webdesigner die Chance zu geben, sein Geld zu verdienen


----------

